# Manzano Chili



## CraigC (Jul 15, 2019)

Found a new Mexican grocery. I needed some Achiote paste so we stopped  to check it out. Saturday I watched an episode of Pati's Mexican Table  where she made a halibut dish using 5 peppers. One of which was a yellow  chili pepper called a Manzano. I'd never seen these before. Wouldn't  you know it, guess what I found in their produce section?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










On the Scoville Scale they are between 12,000 to 30,000 units. Hotter  than a serrano. They are also called The Apple Chili. My first use of  this chili will be in a Pico de Gallo for our tacos this week.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 15, 2019)

I grew some of those years ago - weren't they the ones with the black seeds - rocoto, or rocotto I think was the only name that they had for them in the catalogs back then. I never grew them again.  Years later, they started showing up in the local markets, though I never noticed that name.  Amazing all the chiles available now,  that were unheard of, years ago!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes they have black seeds. Although there are quite a few chilis available, there are several that aren't commercially viable, which I really want to try.


----------

